# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  Demba Ba Giresse'i gönderdi.

## anau

*
Senegal Milli Takımı teknik direktörü Alain Giresse, Afrika Kupası'ndan erken elenme sonrası yaptığı açıklamada görevi bırakacağını belirtti. Milli takıma alınmayan Demba Ba da kısa süre önce Giresse'i sert sözlerle eleştirmiş ve ona "kukla" demişti.*Fransız teknik adam, 2-0 kaybettikleri ve Afrika Kupası'ndan elendikleri Cezayir maçı sonrası yaptığı açıklamada; "Yol bitti. Kontratım da bitti " dedi.
2013 yılı başında *Senegal* Milli Takımı başına geçen 62 yaşındaki Giresse; "Senegal'i bir çok değişiklik bekliyor. Sonrası ne olacak bilmiyorum" ifadelerini kullandı.

*DEMBA BA , ALAİN GİRESSE'İ ELEŞTİRMİŞTİ*

Beşiktaş'ın Senegalli yıldızı *Demba Ba*, Afrika Uluslar Kupası kadrosuna alınmadığı için Fransız teknik adamı eleştirmişti. Demba Ba, *Alain Giresse* hakkında; "Kadroya bakınca teknik direktörle değil, bir kuklayla çalıştığımız görülüyor. Çünkü bazı kararları onun vermediği açıkça ortada. Tunus'a yenildiğimiz maçın ardından şaşkın biçimde soyunma odasına geldi ve konuşmasına nereden başlayacağını dahi bilmiyordu" ifadelerini kullanmıştı.

*FENERBAHÇELİ SOW DA MUTSUZDU*

Bu arada Fenerbahçe forması giyen *Moussa Sow* turnuva boyunca hep yedek soyundu. Giresse'in ilk 11 tercihine giremeyen Sow, hocasını eleştirmese de yedek soyunmaktan dolayı mutsuzdu.
Senegal'in başına gelecek yeni teknik adam Demba Ba'nın milli takım yolunu açabileceği gibi Moussa Sow için de yeni bir şans olacak.

----------

